# Homemade treat recipes?



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I really need some new treat ideas for Clyde while we prepare for our impeding first trial. Right now I'm using string cheese but I think it's losing some of its value.

I have peanut butter, whole wheat flour, baking soda, regular flour, salmon, parmesan cheese, garlic, and some other randoms laying around right now. If need be I can pick up other small ingredients.

Ready... set... GO!


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I use baked liver or heart...just chopped liver or heart, on foil covered cookie sheet, baked on low(200*) for 30 min "rolled" then another 30, let cool, freeze on cookie sheet then once frozen hard put into containers. Since you arent packing it until its frozen hard they dont stick together(since the dry when frozen) and my boys go BONKERS over it!! (You can chop/dice how ever small/big you want!)


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I just got a bunch of free liver. I don't understand your directions. I understand the liver on foil on a cookie sheet baked on low for 30 minutes. I don't understand what you mean by "rolled"????


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

So Cavalier said:


> I just got a bunch of free liver. I don't understand your directions. I understand the liver on foil on a cookie sheet baked on low for 30 minutes. I don't understand what you mean by "rolled"????


Rolled...like what you do to tater tots to make them brown all over...not actual "turning" because they are such small chunks...but "rolling"....to make them loosen off the foil and to make them not be one giant chunk!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

So Cavalier said:


> I just got a bunch of free liver. I don't understand your directions. I understand the liver on foil on a cookie sheet baked on low for 30 minutes. I don't understand what you mean by "rolled"????


I also found the directions a bit confusing...

Do you suppose I could mix some venison, flour, egg & garlic to make a tasty morsel? I have some ground & cube steak venison in the freezer that I could use. I want the treats to be soft(ish) for training purposes.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

MonicaBH said:


> I also found the directions a bit confusing...
> 
> Do you suppose I could mix some venison, flour, egg & garlic to make a tasty morsel? I have some ground & cube steak venison in the freezer that I could use. I want the treats to be soft(ish) for training purposes.


Believe me...they are PLENTY tasty...ALL dogs I meet want my treats!:wink:
Mine are plenty soft if/when I let them sit out for 15 min or so(or put them in a baggie in my pocket for a couple min), and I wouldnt ever use flour for my boys...but Im sure you could do what ever your little heart wanted!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> Rolled...like what you do to tater tots to make them brown all over...not actual "turning" because they are such small chunks...but "rolling"....to make them loosen off the foil and to make them not be one giant chunk!


Now I get it! The liver I got is frozen. I'll thaw and chop it up. Using the tator tots example....is that about the right size?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

If you aren't opposed to going to the supermarket and picking something up... Frozen meatballs are your friend. No need to cook! Pop them in the microwave for 30 seconds, cut in to 1/4s, and you're good.

Someone I know also makes a beef brisket until its practically falling apart. Lends itself well to training treats because each individual string can be used as a treat.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I take meatballs to trials. That's the only time she gets meatballs. She gets a jackpot after each run and the party begins with a meatball. She thinks meatballs rock!


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

So Cavalier said:


> Now I get it! The liver I got is frozen. I'll thaw and chop it up. Using the tator tots example....is that about the right size?


Ok Sorry it was confusing...I told someone else to "turn it" and they called me saying "UMMM..its not big enough to ACTUALLY turn!"LOL...so I thought *maybe* rolled would be easier to understand! :wink:

Anyways...I cut them to the size of a pinky finger's nail...but then again my boys dont need any extra heart/liver then what they have to get...and they tend to get quite a bit of it when "treat time" comes! So...it all depends on who size you want! NICE thing about it is if you do it larger its SUPER easy to crumble/break away...that is what I did when I was first figuring out what size we needed!


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/blog...homemade-peanut-butter-and-banana-dog-treats/

You can also bake wet dog food!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I made venison meatballs tonight that he is going NUTS over! I made Tuna Fudge a couple of nights ago, as well as some treats with WW flour, PB, cinnamon & pumpkin. 

All of the above are making him really want to work. I think I'm going to pick up some calf liver and just bake it with garlic powder as well. We should be set on treats for quite some time after those, lol. That doesn't mean you should stop recommending recipes though!


----------



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

I do something similar to abi88. I have a food dehydrator (they're inexpensive and easy to find, at any walmart etc. I got mine for 10$ used) and I dehydrate any foodstuffs that my dog enjoys. Chop up fruits, veggies, or meats that your dog likes (broccoli, carrots, sweet potato, beef liver, beef heart, and kidneys are Aura's favorite) and lay the bite-sized pieces out on the dehydrators tray. Close the dehydrator's lid, plug it into the wall, press the 'on' button and leave it until the food drys out! ( thick sliced meat, at the 135f setting, takes about 12 hours). If ive got a day off that im going to be puttering around the house, I just chop up some food, turn on the dehydrator and ignore it until dinner time. Its inexpensive, healthy, and dogs LOVE it! the treats have a long shelf life too (ive never had any go bad)


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

My dogs love tuna treats. I like them cuz they're soft and smelly.  Here's my recipe:

2 cans tuna
2 eggs
1 cup flour
parmesan cheese
minced garlic

Blend together until cake batter consistency, pour in greased cake pan and bake for 20 minutes at 350 degrees. Sometimes I have to add a little water to thin out the batter. These treats even smell good to me when I'm done! When I start cutting them up into little cubes, both dogs are pawing at the back of my leg and looking at me like they haven't eaten in days. They crack me up.

I've also been cutting up plain boiled chicken, freezing it, then giving it to them still frozen. They don't seem to care whether it's frozen or not and when I use frozen treats at agility class or on walks, the treats are thawed out by the end of it anyway.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Shiningsummer said:


> My dogs love tuna treats. I like them cuz they're soft and smelly.  Here's my recipe:
> 
> 2 cans tuna
> 2 eggs
> ...


THIS.

But I'm LOVING the meatball idea!


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wag_More said:


> I do something similar to abi88. I have a food dehydrator (they're inexpensive and easy to find, at any walmart etc. I got mine for 10$ used) and I dehydrate any foodstuffs that my dog enjoys. Chop up fruits, veggies, or meats that your dog likes (broccoli, carrots, sweet potato, beef liver, beef heart, and kidneys are Aura's favorite) and lay the bite-sized pieces out on the dehydrators tray. Close the dehydrator's lid, plug it into the wall, press the 'on' button and leave it until the food drys out! ( thick sliced meat, at the 135f setting, takes about 12 hours). If ive got a day off that im going to be puttering around the house, I just chop up some food, turn on the dehydrator and ignore it until dinner time. Its inexpensive, healthy, and dogs LOVE it! the treats have a long shelf life too (ive never had any go bad)


I can NOT wait to get my dehydrator!! I have been looking for one on craigslist and I think I found THE one I want....we shall see!!(if not Im getting it next month brand new!LOL)


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Canyx said:


> THIS.
> 
> But I'm LOVING the meatball idea!


The meatballs I made get him moving like nothing I've tried of late. They are also excellent for human consumption.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Take some 4 oz slices of beef liver. (most every grocery store sells these in the frozen meat section)

Boil a pot of water. Bring it to a hard boil. 
Put the still frozen liver in the water. 
Boil it about 20 minutes. 
Take the slices out and put in a pot of cool water. 
Pre heat oven to 250. 
One by one take the liver slices out of the water. 
Wipe them off well with a paper towel. 
Put on a cookie sheet. 
Cook for 25 minutes at 250.
Let cool to room temp. Put in freezer baggies 
Put in freezer. (no need to freeze them separately. The won't stick.)


This creates a dry treat you can break into any size you want. You can put it in your pocket. It is not greasy at all.

Never seen a dog that did not love it.


----------



## Smorris (Sep 17, 2011)

For every day in-betwen meels I use Chez its crackers, goldfish crackers, cherrios, Chez its with cheese in the middle, cherrios
For the days I take them to training it's the above with hotdogs mixed in so they all get the rank flavor that dogs love
Mainley I train during supper using his awesome tasting dog food Kibble n bits Bestro. He's hungry so he loves it. I always leave a small handfull
When we're done to put in his food bowl. On special days to switch it up I use some kind of meat baby food. I just open the jar when I want to reward and let him take a quick lick.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

Shiningsummer said:


> My dogs love tuna treats. I like them cuz they're soft and smelly.  Here's my recipe:
> 
> 2 cans tuna
> 2 eggs
> ...


I made these, with a few adjustments, last night and Mercy loves them!

I used:
1 14oz can of Salmon (I picked out most of the bones)
2 eggs (shells included)
1.5 cup brown rice flour
1 cup shredded lowfat cheese.

Mixed everything in the food processor for about 10 min (just to make sure the shells & bones were sufficiently pulverized), and baked at 350 for 20 min in an 8x8 pan. To get small enough training treats, I had to split the whole thing into two layers before cutting into pieces, so next time I'm going to try it in a 9x13 pan.


----------



## DarKevs (Feb 27, 2012)

here is an old recipe for Liver bait.

2 pounds liver
1 cup corn meal
1 cup whole wheat flour
1 cup wheat germ
1 tablespoon Molasses
2 eggs

chop liver and blend it up with the 2 eggs and the Mollasses. add to dry ingredients and mix well. Spray cookie sheet with pam. pour mixture on to sheet, should be about 1/2 inch thick, Bake at 250. Let cool, then slice into pieces. Freezes well.

If your dog is sensitive to corn and or wheat, use another flour type instead.


----------



## donovalhernandez (Apr 2, 2012)

Here are easy frozen doggy treats can be made in ice cube. First you take 1 tablespoons honey, 3 tablespoons peanut butter, 1 ripe banana and 16 ounces plain yogurt. After that you will mix the peanut butter, honey and fruits and in last put it in Freezer. I hope your doggy will like it.


----------

